# how to render a cd/dvd unreadable.



## kof2000

other than breaking it apart, i tried marking it with markers all over but not sure if they are still readable. are there tools to destroy medias without having to break each one in half LOL.


----------



## tomprice43

why would u want to do this.


----------



## kof2000

if i am going to throw it away i dont want ppl digging whats inside.


----------



## tomprice43

why not just snap it


----------



## kof2000

too much too snap.


----------



## Bobo

kof2000 said:
			
		

> too much too snap.



What do you mean "too much too snap"  ???  Chainsaw.

I don't think markers would do anything, b/c it is reading the bumps, not letters on it


----------



## fredhog

get one of those CD shredders man, if your that worried you might as well just drop the extra cash.


----------



## SFR

I do not understand why it would be "too much too snap"?

I wonder if placing the CD at a 45 degree angle at the base of a wall and hitting the center of the cd with the heal of your foot would work? ... or the easiest way is to just brake it with your hands.... If not, scratch the cd with a knife or key... lol maybe that would work.

But, if you have a lot of CD's just buy take fredhog's advice, purchase a shredder that can handle CD's...


----------



## kobaj

YA, I have destroid many cds with a permanent black marker.


----------



## Praetor

They have specific devices specifically made for destroying CDs like that, you slide the CD through and a pair of rollers crunch and crush and mangle both surfaces  ... in a hurry you can use a grinder


----------



## SFR

Praetor said:
			
		

> They have specific devices specifically made for destroying CDs like that, you slide the CD through and a pair of rollers crunch and crush and mangle both surfaces  ... in a hurry you can use a grinder


 
In the US I believe 10 million people in 2003 were subject to identity theft. So, I went out and bought a shredder. It was $70 or $80 (USD) and it will also destroy credit cards and cd's... everything I throw in the trash which has any personal info on it gets shredded... might call me a little paraniod but I do not want to be part of the 4.7% who thought it couldnt happen to them, but were wrong...

Back on topic: buy a shredder!


----------



## Switch

The shredder is the best way to go, no doubt.

I have put discs in the microwave for about 5 seconds (MAXIMUM) to nuke the data. This will splinter the surface in thousands of segments, yet leave the disc intact so you don't have to sweep the pieces out. This has the same effect as putting foil in there, so don't do it, this is strictly for informational purposes.


Shredders may cost money, but they are much safer and reassuring to use.


----------



## Bobo

Switch said:
			
		

> I have put discs in the microwave for about 5 seconds (MAXIMUM) to nuke the data. This will splinter the surface in thousands of segments, yet leave the disc intact so you don't have to sweep the pieces out. This has the same effect as putting foil in there, so don't do it, this is strictly for informational purposes.



You get a really pretty light show, too


----------



## Renyulb28

the best way to destroy a cd is to pop it in the microwave. It gives you a spark show as well as a nice lookin pattern on the disc afterwards  don't worry this is safe, but the microwave just smells for a bit....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Well...*

This is not environmentally friendly, but you could burn the CDs. Just make a fire...throw them in and bye bye CDs. LOL....actually the shredder is the safest 4 sure.

JAN


----------



## Blade

or a fun way, line them all up in stack on a little brick wall then take a sledge hammer to them, whats more fun then beating hte hell out of something while making a mess at the same time


----------



## Greg J.

You could just throw them inside a friend's tree grinder.  That outta rip it.  And be sure to shove them in 10 at a time.  Why, in 5 minutes, you can break about 250 CD's.  Good times, good times.


----------



## sho95

Or just get a good liter and burn it. Fast and simple.
all you need just to burn one piece


----------



## Bobo

Renyulb28 said:
			
		

> the best way to destroy a cd is to pop it in the microwave. It gives you a spark show as well as a nice lookin pattern on the disc afterwards  don't worry this is safe, but the microwave just smells for a bit....



Safe my butt!

That is a good way to ruin the microwave


----------



## boxerman19

Put them in a microwave for 30 secs to a min that gets rid of everything and you get a good lightning show to watch better than those stormy nights out side. I would not recommend it but got told that in a computer lab lol


----------



## Bobo

boxerman19 said:
			
		

> I would not recommend it


NOBODY here in their right mind would recommend it....it is the best way to destroy a cd........and your microwave


----------



## Switch

I have put them in the microwave, and 5-10 seconds MAXIMUM is all you need. 

A. This may damage your microwave if left in there too long

B. This will throw a hell of a light show as stated before

An except from www.howstuffworks.com"

"A microwave oven uses microwaves to heat food. Microwaves are radio waves. In the case of microwave ovens, the commonly used radio wave frequency is roughly 2,500 megahertz (2.5 gigahertz). Radio waves in this frequency range have an interesting property: they are absorbed by water, fats and sugars. When they are absorbed they are converted directly into atomic motion -- heat. Microwaves in this frequency range have another interesting property: they are not absorbed by most plastics, glass or ceramics. Metal reflects microwaves, which is why metal pans do not work well in a microwave oven." 


Two interesting things to learn from that:

Microwave ovens emit in the rough area of 2.5 GHz, this is never consistent, and thus is the reason why reheating your leftover pizza in your attempt for curing a hangover can cause interference with your wireless Internet.   

Also, the fact that plastic does not absord the microwaves, and the metal reflects them is why you get the light show. The metal reflects the waves as they come in, the end result is the wave energy being made visible by the molecular reaction from the metal. (I think I said that right)


----------



## Bobo

Paraphrasation:

"It aint good for the CD or the microwave."

Doo it if you want to, i wouldn't recommend itfor obvious reasons.......


----------

